# Callaway Dawn Patrol gloves



## palindromicbob (Mar 9, 2015)

Got some of these to try after finding them in a local shop for Â£9 each.  Significantly cheaper than other leather glove options in the shop.  Was tempted by aston martin glove at Â£10 which were also very comfy but the Callaway won thorough by being a little more comfy and a Â£1 cheaper. 

I'm very picky about the sticking around the finger tips and had no issues. Did notice the stitching around the thumb when I put them on but didn't notice it at all gripping a club. 

Size wise I got my usual ML and found these very snug but not to tight.  They aren't as long over the wrist as my normal Sciflex but that didn't feel like a bad thing either.  Closure was strong and didn't slip at all during my first round with them although I've seen some complain about it there is also other complaining about the sizing coming up small so wouldn't be surprised that people aren't buying the correct size and this is leading to closure issues. 

Grip was comfortable and I was confident when swinging the club that my grip was solid. Played a round yesterday and the glove never gave me issues and felt great.  I liked the fact it was a little tighter  and felt a bit like a second skin.  Leather was supple and not thick. Could use my touch screen phone while wearing them . 

End of the round and no sign of wear just a little discoloured but then they are milky white all over so aren't going to stay that way forever.  

Will post a review after a proper longer term test to see how they fair for wear compared to the sciflex.


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 10, 2015)

Whoops. Meant to be in the review section. Can mod move please?


----------

